# found an old farm site and dump in the woods



## RCO (May 8, 2018)

I had knew about this farm for some time as you can see the barn and field as you drive by , what I didn't know about was the former home site across the road which has now grown in and the fact there was a small dump on the hillside . 


actually found 2 areas where there was broken bottles but only one which appeared large enough to have actually been a dump . although it doesn't appear that old , the area I found is 30's and 40's era


haven't really found any non-broken bottles that were worth keeping , pretty much all broken other than some green beer bottles or small screw top bottles 

some broken pop bottles , local Browns Bev , 3 different Canada dry bottles ( 2 30 oz and a small clear bottle ) , associated bottlers ltd 30 oz and a shard from an " Evangeline " beverages bottle 

various broken and not broken liquor bottles , some beer and liquor bottles but few having an embossing 

couple broken milk jugs but unable to identify the dairy , also found a horseshoe and a really damaged 1940's Ontario  plate


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2018)

some more pictures of the items I brought home only to put in glass recycling as everything was broken , been there twice so far , once when I initially found the site and then for an actual dig


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2018)

this shard is interesting enough to post , from Toronto Ontario , for " Danforth Wine Limited " bottles says its from 1933 , date it was registered


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2018)

also found this bottle , which appears to be an ink well , wasn't in the dump but found closer to the road near the home site , saw it poking up out of the dirt , really not sure how old it is , no markings on it


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2018)

The inkwell is a good sign, it's a pretty typical turn of the 20th century design, quite likely of European origin.  Might be worth concentrating more on that area.  Though I'm definitely very familiar with those broken bottles from that era that turn up here and there with no sign of a dump around them.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> The inkwell is a good sign, it's a pretty typical turn of the 20th century design, quite likely of European origin.  Might be worth concentrating more on that area.  Though I'm definitely very familiar with those broken bottles from that era that turn up here and there with no sign of a dump around them.




think overall the site has some potential even if I haven't found anything good yet , it does appear to be an old farm site so other finds are likely in that area . i'll eventually go back and post anything interesting that I find there


----------



## sunrunner (May 9, 2018)

look like it was already hit.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2018)

sunrunner said:


> look like it was already hit.




forgot to mention that , had the same though when I first saw that dump site on the hill , it looked like someone had dug there at some point , likely not recent but some time ago , but it appeared to have been disturbed and some bottles moved around


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2018)

been busy exploring another old farm property that I discovered recently , no bottle finds yet , haven't even been able to find a dump but its an interesting site 

as you drive by it looks like a forested lot but once you walk in , can clearly see an old cleared field , is a few areas where there is old metal and an odd stone formation on the edge near some trees


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2018)

also noticed an old rusty car near the far edge , not sure what make or model it be but has a 1930's look to it


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2018)

also noticed an old apple tree , a sure sign of a farm as they don't grow naturally here , near it my metal detector went crazy so I dug a hole but just found a few various metal parts , old rusty pliers and other items , and a broken glass vase or decorative type bottle maybe ?


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2018)

the apple tree


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2018)

went back to the dump at farm #1 and didn't really find much of anything , some various broken bottles , beer bottles , tonics , milk jugs , an old metal flashlight , metal wheel off a pulley ,screw top Watkins bottle , no sign of anything good there


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2018)

the only real item I found interesting was a broken embossed milk jug , though it might of been local , but sounds like Roselawn Dairy was from Toronto , but don't know much else about it


----------

